
So You Want to Be a Functional Programmer - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@cscalfani/so-you-want-to-be-a-functional-programmer-part-1-1f15e387e536
======
al2o3cr
"Well, it turns out that you don’t need reverse in a spaceship because of its
ability to maneuver in three dimensional space. Once you understand this,
you’ll never miss reverse again. In fact, someday, you’ll think back at how
limiting the car really was."

And perhaps sometime later, as you're expending delta-V rotating your
spaceship around one of it's high-moment-of-inertia axes to do a retrograde
burn you'll recall how the salesperson insisted you totally didn't need RCS
jets in that direction because you can maneuver in 3D space.

